# Effects Loop Hum



## JWR Guitar (Dec 6, 2006)

This is new one for me. What would cause the effects loop to hum? Everything else works fine...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I usually get it when my cables from and to the effects loop are near the amps output transformer or any other transformer for that matter.


----------



## JWR Guitar (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought the same thing originally, but ruled it out. Also ruled out cables and power source with or without conditioner.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

What are you using for a power source? How did you rule it out, and cables too? What effects are you using? What amp? Is the loop before the amp or built in? Etc.


----------



## JWR Guitar (Dec 6, 2006)

Tried it with various pedals, racks, and cables and the amp is a Fender Twin (Pro Tube)


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Are you daisy chaining?
What is your power source? PSA? Brick? One Spot?
Have you cleaned the loop jacks?
Tried a different outlet in the house?
Process of elimination. Start removing one pedal at a time.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...if all else fails, get an ebtech. that's what i've done, and have never once regretted it.


----------



## JWR Guitar (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, I've tried various power sources and eliminating pedals but get the same results. Still working it out, so I'll post back when it's sorted


----------

